# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Migraine achtige klachten

## Aswin

Ik heb sinds geruime tijd last van migraine-achtige verschijnselen. In de eerste instantie manifesteerde zich dit door aura's , misselijkheid en hoofdpijn. Maar sinds een tijd heb ik alleen last van de aura's, gedurende een half uur is mijn gezichtsveld minimaal, daarna treedt een nekpijn op gepaard met een lichte hoofdpijn. Ook heb ik regelmatig last van een 'wegtrekkend'oog...hierdoor kijk ik gedurende een minuut of 5 scheel. Een mri heeft niets opgeleverd. heeft iemand ervaring met deze symptonen ? :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Hebben jouw problemen wel te maken met migraine???

Ik heb af en toe een zware migraine-aanval,maar barst dan gewoon van de hoofdpijn,ben vaak misselijk ook en kan absoluut niet tegen licht dan;hou mijn ogen zoveel mogelijk toe!

Ik zou je verder laten onderzoeken;heb je je laten onderzoeken op hersenvliesontsteking?
Wil je niet bang maken,zeker niet...maar misselijk,hoofdpijn,nekpijn...kijk eens onder de thread 
'wat zijn de symptomen van meningitis'!

Sterkte en hopelijk vind je de oorzaak en juiste behandeling!

Grtjs Agnes

----------

